# Stream to multiple TVs using a single source



## mubarak

Hello all,

Our office is looking to purchase a few TVs (around 6). All these TVs will be internet ready and connected via 1Gbps ports over the Gigbit ethernet switches. We have various events happening in the office, and we would like to project the source to all the TVs in the building.


All TVs will be 1Gbps enabled with streaming services one.
Source will always be either a
Laptop
or a camcorder


What we would like is that using some sort of media server, instead of using convertor, we stream it out to all the TVs, whichever the event may be displaying over the laptop or over the Camcorder gets to be shown to all 6 TVs set. Is it possible to have a single source stream out to all the TVs (in this case 6) by using some sort of media server?



Thanks,


----------



## Reden

They are Ethernet connected TVs and can probably play content identified by a DLNA server, but I think you would need to start the "show" on all those TV's manually..


Maybe there's an app on the TV to do what you want (seamless display of a IP broadcast w/o intervention), but I haven't heard of one.


A better solution is to save the money on network attached TVs and buy something like slingbox to connect via a line-in solution. That way you can simply share whatever is on the "master" to all the clients at once.


Robert


----------



## mubarak

Thanks for the quick reply. For the DLNA server, any recommendations? I have not set one up before, however, it shouldnt be too difficult. hopefully. For the Slingbox, does it support HDMI input or also a camcorder input?


Thanks,


----------



## Reden

I'm not a real fan of DLNA... I know Windows Media Player includes a DLNA server, so any windows box will work. (Biggest complaint is Show Title/Subtitle seem screwed up to me)


With DLNA I think a "show" will need to be started by each TV and the various TVs won't be in sync (It's not live).


I think slingbox has multiple models, but it's really more designed for what you're looking for.


Robert


----------



## jweinel

I have two of the current Slingbox models (Solo and Pro HD) and they do not have HDMI (only component and composite).


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mubarak*  /t/1425932/stream-to-multiple-tvs-using-a-single-source#post_22333458
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Our office is looking to purchase a few TVs (around 6). All these TVs will be internet ready and connected via 1Gbps ports over the Gigbit ethernet switches. We have various events happening in the office, and we would like to project the source to all the TVs in the building.
> 
> All TVs will be 1Gbps enabled with streaming services one.
> Source will always be either a
> Laptop
> or a camcorder
> 
> What we would like is that using some sort of media server, instead of using convertor, we stream it out to all the TVs, whichever the event may be displaying over the laptop or over the Camcorder gets to be shown to all 6 TVs set. Is it possible to have a single source stream out to all the TVs (in this case 6) by using some sort of media server?
> 
> Thanks,



A media server would be complicated use compared to what I use (to have the same thing on all TVs).


I use a modulator to put the video signal on channel 77 (otherwise unused here) and distribute that to the TVs. This signal is mixed with cable so any TV can get any (analog or clear QAM) channel OR the common one on 77. Remote control is with a RF control and a device that converts it to IR for the source components (Replay, DVD player, security DVR, internet streaming device, etc...).


----------



## rlichtefeld

If you want to go the re-broadcast route, this is what I used for year: http://myavcast.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=85 


The only problem is that I have Charter cable, and they went to 1Ghz from 900Mhz, and this system doesn't pass through the higher frequencies from the outside world.


I still have the system boxed up. if you are interested, let me know.


Rob


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlichtefeld*  /t/1425932/stream-to-multiple-tvs-using-a-single-source#post_22346645
> 
> 
> If you want to go the re-broadcast route, this is what I used for year: http://myavcast.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=85
> 
> The only problem is that I have Charter cable, and they went to 1Ghz from 900Mhz, and this system doesn't pass through the higher frequencies from the outside world.
> 
> I still have the system boxed up. if you are interested, let me know.
> 
> Rob



My system is similar, except for the IR part. The first thing I tried for that as these little "pyramids" that convert between IR and RF signals. The noise problem became excessive (where I had to reposition those things every hour or even more often). Then I tried something like you used. I'm not sure why I don't anymore, maybe because I got some remotes that have a RS232 port making it easy to program them the same.


This setup has been reliable, every TV shows the same thing (when set to channel 77).


I get the idea that you just got a "system" and don't understand what's really going on. I got the components that did what I need, and would have no trouble adapting to some change. I have done this before (My modulated channel has been 90 before, I just replaced the notch filter and adjusted the modulator).


----------



## rlichtefeld

I understand what the system I purchased did. And, I used it for several years, and I changed the re-broadcast channel several times as Charter moved channels around. I have a full set of notch filters that block multiple "blocks" of channels.


It's just that Charter changed what they did in a way that doesn't allow these to work any more on my setup. I was offering them to the OP as a full system in a box. Or, at least offering a solution that is ready made, either from me or the AvCast people.


Rob


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd*  /t/1425932/stream-to-multiple-tvs-using-a-single-source#post_22347498
> 
> 
> My system is similar, except for the IR part. The first thing I tried for that as these little "pyramids" that convert between IR and RF signals. The noise problem became excessive (where I had to reposition those things every hour or even more often). Then I tried something like you used. I'm not sure why I don't anymore, maybe because I got some remotes that have a RS232 port making it easy to program them the same.
> 
> This setup has been reliable, every TV shows the same thing (when set to channel 77).
> 
> I get the idea that you just got a "system" and don't understand what's really going on. I got the components that did what I need, and would have no trouble adapting to some change. I have done this before (My modulated channel has been 90 before, I just replaced the notch filter and adjusted the modulator).


----------



## ITbeagle

mubarak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Our office is looking to purchase a few TVs (around 6). All these TVs will be internet ready and connected via 1Gbps ports over the Gigbit ethernet switches. We have various events happening in the office, and we would like to project the source to all the TVs in the building.
> 
> 
> All TVs will be 1Gbps enabled with streaming services one.
> Source will always be either a
> Laptop
> or a camcorder
> 
> 
> What we would like is that using some sort of media server, instead of using convertor, we stream it out to all the TVs, whichever the event may be displaying over the laptop or over the Camcorder gets to be shown to all 6 TVs set. Is it possible to have a single source stream out to all the TVs (in this case 6) by using some sort of media server?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Hello. I am sorry to bother you, but I've been combing the net and wondering if you ever found a workable solution. I am in IT and have recently been contacted to have one computer wirelessly have it's content mirrored on 20+ displays. I have no idea where to start and any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Reden

"Internet Enabled" really doesn't mean much... getting an IP address is just the start... what can you do with that IP address?

So to start... What applications does the TV come with out of the box?

If it supports DLNA, you can probably set something up to serve it. I'm not sure if DLNA supports live feeds.

Personally, I'll never by an "Internet Connected" TV again. I've been burned twice. The TV manufacturers really don't maintain the apps. Just get a "dumb" TV and a Roku or Google Chromecast plug-in for a HDMI port.


----------



## barmar

You realize that you're replying to a thread from over 3 years ago, don't you? I seriously doubt that the OP is still working on the design of this setup.


----------



## Reden

barmar said:


> You realize that you're replying to a thread from over 3 years ago, don't you? I seriously doubt that the OP is still working on the design of this setup.


It probably came up in a search and didn't offer a solution. It's good that he searched before posting and there's no reason not to continue the thread for future searches


----------



## sbwinter2

I can't figure out how this could be done wirelessly (but I am not in the conference industry). The issue is about one source and 20 monitors. At my work I have a setup where a computer in my office is able to stream wirelessly to an TV with an AppleTV, but the watcher chooses the video since the AppleTV, like a Roku, Slingbox, PS3 and other DLNA devices, are media servers that provide what is requested at the viewing end. I can't see how the videos could all be in sync since the media is selected at the viewing end (pulled). 

Maybe there is a device to hook up to a monitor that can receive signal wirelessly when video is pushed to it (like a projector receiving from a laptop), and then you would hook up all the monitors to their own device. Pushing the video would then go to all the monitors connected to the computer. We use Apple TVs like this too, but we can only push to a single device at a time wirelessly. 

If you find a solution, please share. I would be curious.


----------



## ROMEO THEGREAT

sbwinter2 said:


> I can't figure out how this could be done wirelessly (but I am not in the conference industry). The issue is about one source and 20 monitors. At my work I have a setup where a computer in my office is able to stream wirelessly to an TV with an AppleTV, but the watcher chooses the video since the AppleTV, like a Roku, Slingbox, PS3 and other DLNA devices, are media servers that provide what is requested at the viewing end. I can't see how the videos could all be in sync since the media is selected at the viewing end (pulled).
> 
> Maybe there is a device to hook up to a monitor that can receive signal wirelessly when video is pushed to it (like a projector receiving from a laptop), and then you would hook up all the monitors to their own device. Pushing the video would then go to all the monitors connected to the computer. We use Apple TVs like this too, but we can only push to a single device at a time wirelessly.
> 
> If you find a solution, please share. I would be curious.




This might be of use to you.

Search amazon dot com for Airtame Wireless HDMI Adapter for Enterprises 

I tried to post a link but I just signed up and i'm ranked too low.


----------



## jones07

Reden said:


> "Internet Enabled" really doesn't mean much... getting an IP address is just the start... what can you do with that IP address?
> 
> So to start... What applications does the TV come with out of the box?
> 
> If it supports DLNA, you can probably set something up to serve it. I'm not sure if DLNA supports live feeds.
> 
> Personally, I'll never by an "Internet Connected" TV again. I've been burned twice. The TV manufacturers really don't maintain the apps. Just get a "dumb" TV and a Roku or Google Chromecast plug-in for a HDMI port.


Smart advice.


----------



## Chris Cox

There's no great mystical magical way to ensure synchronization of the devices. The best way is with a HDMI active splitter distribution amplifer. Thus one source and multiple destinations. Unless all TVs are identical, there can be some sync issues, but probably minimal. Just saying.


----------

